# Christmas



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Too early to start thinking about it or not ??  
I hate the stress of buying presents.... any idea for grandparents ??
I am also cooking Christmas dinner at home my first time at 30  
xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

It's only 34 sleeps until Christmas   not too early! 

I'm afraid I've bought nearly all my presents already   They're heaped up in the spare room waiting to be wrapped (I'm not that organised)   I started early to spread the cost but then DH announced he'd saved some money to pay for our flights and car hire to go to my Auntie's but we decided not to go, so he let me loose with all the money and I went mad and did most of it in the one go!

I used to buy my Gran presents then one year I gave her a Boots voucher, as I'd run out of ideas,  and she raved about it as it meant she could walk along to her local shop and get what she needed so that's what she gets each Birthday and Christmas and it makes her happy   My Grandad used to be happy with a bottle of whiskey   but he also enjoyed foodie treats that he wouldn't usually buy for himself.

I've only cooked Christmas lunch once, the year we got married and it's a lot of preparation, then gets eaten in about 15 mins, so the next year we went away and each year since we've invited ourselves to my Aunties    This year my Dad is coming to stay (he lives abroad) and we thought about cooking but then my brother and his family would want to come as well and the thought of cooking dinner for 8 wasn't a pleasant one so we've booked a fancy restaurant and I'm really looking forward to it and not having any washing up!xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Never too early !! I love christmas !!

We are cooking at our house this year (well hubby is, im in charge of starter & pudding, he is doing main  ) Have got his parents and mine, and my sister & her 2 daughters. Cant wait !

Will be on my injections too (hopefully ) Woohoo !!

Have bought a few pressies, will be getting the majority this weekend  #

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am really struggling with my and DH's grandparents I like to give presents as opposed to vouchers....  
I am really excited to cook Christmas dinner got my menu more or less prepared  just need to work out how to cook it all  
xx


----------

